# "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht



## BlackNostra (10. Juni 2010)

*"keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*

N'Abend Leute, 
ich hab seit heut Mittag das Problem, dass ich mit meinem PC keine Internetverbindunghttp://forum.chip.de/#  bekomme.
Als Fehler bekomme ich immer "Keine gültige IP-Konfiguraion".
Im Router ist alles  richtig eingestellt, die anderen Rechner (mit XP) bekommen Internet, nur  meiner (mit W7) nicht.
Am Lankabel liegts nicht, habe auch schon gegoogelt und die ganzen  "ipconfig/renew...." und so probiert, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
Über nen WLan-stick gehts Internet, nur über Lan nicht.
Aktueller Treiber wird schon verwendet.
Auch eine statische IP funktioniert nicht.
 Biosreset hab ich auch schon gemacht, (hab das Asus M3N-HT deluxe/HDMI) neustes BIOS und das alte 2904 bringen beide keine Besserung.

Was kann ich noch tun?
Oder kann es sein, dass meine Netzwerkkarte futsch ist?

MfG Blacky


----------



## mattinator (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*

Hast Du schon ein anderes Kabel getestet, brennen die Link-LED's am Netzwerkanschluss des Rechners und am Router ?


----------



## Otep (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*

Anderen Port am Router...
NW-Karte deaktivieren/aktivieren...
Das Pingen wird ja wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren oder?


----------



## BlackNostra (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*

Ich liste mal auf was ich schon alles probiert hab:
lankabel gewechselt, Ipv6 deaktiviert, mit und ohne wlan, treiber erneuert, firewall deaktiviert, manuelle IP einstellungen, mac addressen überprüft, ipconfig /reflushd/renew/release, auch BIOS reset, Treibercrash kann auch ausgeschlossen werden, mit alles anderen PC's im Haus hab ich internet.
Hier ipconfig /all


Spoiler



Windows-IP-Konfiguration

   Hostname  . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jonas-PC
   Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
   Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP-Routing aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   WINS-Proxy aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   DNS-Suffixsuchliste . . . . . . . : Speedport_W_503V_Typ_C

Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce-Netzwerkcontroller  #3
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-23-54-38-1C-6C
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . :  fe80::1ff:1b26:b706:e557%19(Bevorzugt)
   IPv4-Adresse (Auto. Konfiguration): 169.254.229.87(Bevorzugt)
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6-IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 385885012
   DHCPv6-Client-DUID. . . . . . . . :  00-01-00-01-13-29-A3-A9-00-23-54-38-1C-6C

   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert

Drahtlos-LAN-Adapter Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: Speedport_W_503V_Typ_C
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Drahtlosnetzwerk-300N-USB-Dongle  WL-302
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-0C-F6-54-85-9B
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . :  fe80::456b:b91f:21ea:ad2%16(Bevorzugt)
   IPv4-Adresse  . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100(Bevorzugt)
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Donnerstag, 10. Juni 2010  19:59:03
   Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Donnerstag, 24. Juni 2010  19:59:07
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DHCPv6-IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 486542582
   DHCPv6-Client-DUID. . . . . . . . :  00-01-00-01-13-29-A3-A9-00-23-54-38-1C-6C

   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert

Tunneladapter isatap.{2D48EAD9-72E8-43FA-B96B-A27B776BD189}:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft-ISATAP-Adapter
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

Tunneladapter LAN-Verbindung* 2:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

Tunneladapter 6TO4 Adapter:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft-6zu4-Adapter
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

Tunneladapter isatap.Speedport_W_503V_Typ_C:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: Speedport_W_503V_Typ_C
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft-ISATAP-Adapter #3
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja



Nur ein Hardwaredefekt wäre eine möglichkeit.


----------



## mattinator (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*

Noch mal meine Frage: Brennen die Link-LED's am Netzwerkanschluss des Rechners und am Router ? Welchen Status hat der "NVIDIA nForce-Netzwerkcontroller  #3" (Kontextmenü) ?
Den WLAN-Adapter würde ich entweder in den Netzwerkeinstellungen deaktivieren oder entfernen. Keine Ahnung, was Windows macht, wenn ein Adapter bereits eine TCP/IP-Adresse etc. über DHCP erhalten hat, habe ich noch nicht probiert. Mit zwei Netzwerk-Adaptern über denselben Gateway in's Internet sollte nicht funktionieren.


----------



## BlackNostra (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*

Sry, die LED's leuchten, Orange und die andere Gelb.
Der Wlan adapter ist grad nur drann damit ich überhaupt Inet hab.
Der NVIDIA nForce-Netzwerkcontroller  #3 funktioniert laut Windows "einwandfrei" wie man sehen kann.
Und warum der Nr3 heißt weiß ich au net, war aber seit der Installation von windows so.

Und eigentlich funktioniert es auch, den Wlanadapter und die Netzwerkkarte gleichzeitig zu verwenden, aber auch OHNE Wlan komm ich nicht ins Netz.


----------



## mattinator (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*

Einen MAC-Adressen-Filter hast Du (jemand anderes) im DSL-Router nicht konfiguriert ? Welche Treiber hast Du genau installiert ? Mach Dir mal 'ne Linux-Live-CD, z.B. Knoppix (KNOPPIX Linux Live CD) und starte von der. Dein DSL-Router scheint ja DHCP zu machen. Wenn Du dann mit dem Browser ins Internet kommst, sollte der Nvidia onboard-Netzwerk-Controller in Ordnung sein. Dann ist irgendwas an Deiner Windows-Netzwerk-Konfiguration verbogen, vllt. mal im Window-Geräte-Manager die Netzwerk-Karte entfernen und Rechner neu starten (ohne WLAN-Adapter).


----------



## Shady (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*

Wird nicht funktionieren, sag ich mal so...
Du hast sicher kein Netzwerk Klasse B, aus dem Netz, oder: 169.254.229.87?
Vergib bei deinem LAN Adepter auch mal eine IP aus dem Netz, in dem dein Router ist. Sofern der Router auch die DNS FUnktion übernimmt, wo ich von ausgeh: 192.168.2.x

/e:


mattinator schrieb:


> Dein DSL-Router scheint ja DHCP zu machen.


Naja, nein... denn die 169er Adressen werden von Win norm. vergeben, wenn keine statische definiert sind und per DHCP nix gegeben wird... Oder halt die Karte kann über DHCP keine ziehn... Aber da sollte man erstma so schaun, bevor man den Schritt macht...


----------



## mattinator (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*



Shady schrieb:


> Naja, nein... denn die 169er Adressen werden von Win norm. vergeben, wenn keine statische definiert sind und per DHCP nix gegeben wird... Oder halt die Karte kann über DHCP keine ziehn... Aber da sollte man erstma so schaun, bevor man den Schritt macht...



Der WLAN-Adapter scheint wohl doch DHCP-konfiguriert zu sein, den hat BlackNostra sicher auch benutzt, um hier zu posten. Siehe Spoiler in seinem zweiten Post:



> Drahtlos-LAN-Adapter Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung:
> 
> Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: Speedport_W_503V_Typ_C
> Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Drahtlosnetzwerk-300N-USB-Dongle   WL-302
> ...


----------



## BlackNostra (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*

Also, über eine LiveCD von Knoppix und von Linux gehts auch nicht.
Macadressenfilter hab ich nicht konfiguriert, wüsste auch nicht genau wie, allerdings sind keine geblockt.
Den Wlanadapter verwende ich nur um hier zu Posten, zum testen nehm ich ihn ab und starte den Rechner ohne ihn neu.
Das mit der statischen IP hab ich auch schon zigmal versucht, geht aber nicht.
Hab meinen Rechner auch schon direkt an den Router geschlossen, geht auch net, jeder andere Rechner hat inet.

Die Netzwerkkarte hab ich auch schon zigmal im Gerätemanager deinstalliert.
Als Treiber verwende ich den von nvidia vom 780a sli chipsatz. 
Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass es am Abend vorher noch funktioniert hat und jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr
Das einzige was ich an dem Tag gemacht hab, ist ein neur CPU Kühler eingebaut zu haben, nichts anderes, und daran kann es doch nicht liegen
Ich hab auch ganz sicher nichts kaputt gemacht, alles sieht wie immer aus.


----------



## mattinator (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*

Nach Deiner Beschreibung würde ich dann doch auf einen Dardware-Defekt tippen. Wenn Du keine Garantie mehr auf das Board hast, würde ich mir 'ne einfache GBit-LAN-PCI- oder PCIe-Steckkarte kaufen. 100 MBit würden es sicher auch tun, wird jedoch wohl nicht viel billiger sein.


----------



## Shady (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*

Ich sag ja: Der LAN Adapter zieht keine IP.
Das mit der #3 liegt wohl dran, dass du ihn im Geräte Manager gelöscht hast und er neu installiert wurde. Wenn er aber mit einer statischen IP (aus dem richtigen Netz, richtige Subnet Mask, Gateway, DNS) nich ins Netz kommt... (Kabel...?) und das Kabel iO ist... Genausowenig von einer Live CD aus geht... Hat wohl die NIC nen Knick weg...


----------



## UFO Doctor (15. August 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*

Hallo Kollegen
Keine gültige IP-Konfiguration: Damit habe ich das Support Team von Swisscom beim Einrichten des neuen Breitband ADSL zur Verzweiflung getrieben. In vielen Stunden harter eigener Arbeit habe ich eine überraschend einfache Lösung gefunden: BIOS Update für meinen Toshiba Laptop (knapp 6 Monate alt!)
Nun funktioniert alles (Netzwerk, Heimnetzwerk) wie nach Installationsanleitung
Wie kann es sein, dass ein quasi neuer Laptop auf W7 32Bit einem simplem Anwender soviel graue Haare bereitet?

Viel Glück, möglicherweise hilft dieser Tip
Gruss vom UFO Doctor


----------



## Odatas (16. August 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*

Hast du mal versucht 127.0.0.1 zu pingen? Geht?

Und dann mach nochmal IP config und die IP die deine Netzwerkkarte dann hat versuchst du auch zu pingen....

Sollte Eins von Beiden fehlschlagen würd ich auch auf Hadwaredefekt tippen....

Ist eine Onborboard Karte? Zum Testen kannst du dir auch mal ne billig Karte bei Mediamarkt oder so kaufen....da gibt es die eine oder andere schon für unter 10 Euro...


----------



## grue (17. August 2010)

*AW: "keine gültige IP-Konfiguration" - alles probiert, nix geht*



BlackNostra schrieb:


> Hostname . . . . . . . . . . . . :
> 
> DNS-Suffixsuchliste . . . . . . . : Speedport_W_503V_Typ_C


 
Ganz nebenbei: ein merkwürdiges DNS-Suffix. Trägt der Router das per DHCP ein oder hast du das von Hand gemacht? 



> Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung:
> 
> Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
> Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce-Netzwerkcontroller #3
> ...


 
Die Netzwerkkarte hat eine APIPA-Adresse bekommen (Automatic Private IP Addressing). Das heißt, sie hat keinen Kontakt zum DHCP-Server bekommen, es spricht jeoch alles dafür, daß die Karte selbst intakt ist.

Es könnte jedoch sein, daß die Karte aus unerfindlichen Gründen plötzlich Probleme hat, mit dem Router die richtige Geschwindigkeit auszuhandeln. Schon mal versucht, die Geschwindigkeit fest auf 100 Mbit Vollduplex oder 10Mbit Vollduplex einzustellen?


----------

